# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > سوال: چگونه یک میل سرور طراحی کنم ؟

## aliprogrammer

با سلام خدمت همه اساتید 
من می خواستم بدونم که :
1-میل سرور چیست ؟
2- برای نوشتن یک میل سرور با استفاده از زبان جاوا از کجا شروع کنم ؟

----------


## cups_of_java

1. تو ویکی پدیا در موردش بگرد روشتن می شی.

2. یکی از راه کار های ساده برای نوشتن یک mailServer استفاده از Servlet API هست.
به شکلی که باید SMTPServlet و ... بنویسی که درخواست هایی که به سرور mail می اد با این پروتکل ها رو پاسخ بدن!

----------


## vata2999

apache james yek mail servere java e open source ke mitooni azash idea begiri

----------

